# Mahoning river fishing help?



## vietcu (Jan 25, 2018)

I would like to fish the Mahoning for the first time this year for white bass. Another angler told me there is a good amount after the dam. My question is I've never fished there, so looking at google map I can't see any access to the river. Everything I'm seeing seems to be private land, any help navigating this area is greatly appreciated. Never been to this river before.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Pretty long river. What part?


----------



## vietcu (Jan 25, 2018)

The only dam I saw looking at the map is near the top end of Berlin Lake. The guy says the river near the dam, wasn't too specific. I'm assuming he didn't want to give too much info, so my thought is to fish the river as close to the dam as I can get.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Try the northeast Ohio fishing reports section. I doubt you will get much help here in the Hardwater forum.


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Below the dam to a certain spot that is marked is public. But after that it’s private. You have to have land owners permission. While back the landowner would let anyone fish as far as you wanted but certain people didn’t respect the land trash, beer cans everywhere.


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

A good place to try is below lake Milton’s dam when they are running.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

from canton area drive to the end of rt62 turn left theres a bridge couple hundred ft down the road . they park along the rt and theres now a parking lot. bait shop about a miles more down the rd.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

If you're looking for public access, maybe hit DoBoy up with a pm. He seems to be very knowledgeable about the river from Berlin all the way to the PA state line. Good luck.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep, I'm here,,, & I'll try to help.
#1 fill out some of your profile so we know where-a-bouts your coming from/ live

& What Bountyhunter said,,,, IF you want to fish the 'LITTLE MAHONING',,, S of Berlin towards Alliance. There's a dam there. That's where I catch the most WB. Parking on rt 225 at 62 bridge.
When the time is right, you'll have to fight for a parking spot.

Below, & anywhere near the Deer Creek Reservoir dam.

The Backwaters & stumpfields off of Fewtown Rd.
Casting off of Bedell Rd bridge.

Sometimes all along the Milton Dam Rocks,,, when it warms up,,,, & definitely below the Milton Dam spillway,,, The Mahoning River. BUT, you'll have to put up with outlaws, poachers, thieves & SNAGGERS there. No need to call the Warden there,,, he's always too late!

Well,,, that should get you started.
REPORT BACK!


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Can’t get anymore clearer than that.


----------



## vietcu (Jan 25, 2018)

I sure do appreciate all the response. This should help me fish this river in the spring. Thank you.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy Ghog Day everyone .Yeah just look for the cars parked along 225 or Union Ave it is . And for the bait store up the road well its up for lease now again . I sure hope someone will open it up FUR us fishermen this spring . Also not to give any secrets away , but the early bird gets the worm . I start going up when the weather gets nicer just to check it out .


----------

